
(Programming) Advent Calendars: Big in Japan - draegtun
http://weblog.bulknews.net/post/13584639153/advent-calendars-big-in-japan
======
draegtun
Not much to see at moment :) And especially if you don't speak Japanese!

NB. Google Translate does a pretty good job though it does often screw up the
code a little bit.

Thought it was interesting to see the quantity and diversity. And I suspect
there will be a lot of goodies to look back at come end of month.

------
chippy
The article is quite wrong, and it's another example of the myth of "those
wacky Japanese" - this is clearly a coding competition.

